# Coding For Resections Of Individual Tumors



## NANASIA (Jan 8, 2009)

*I have a surgery case where the patient had 3 segmented tumor resections which I will code as 47120 (3). The doctor also resected 10 individual tumors in the liver. How do I bill for the individual 10 tumors he resected? I am using 49204 but would this be accountable for 10 additional tumors. Someone please advise. Thank you.*


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 8, 2009)

*Code description*

Would be best if you could post the scrubbed op note to get an accurate response. 

However ... just to answer your exact question re 49204 ...
The full code description for 49204 is:
Excision or destruction, open, intra-abdominal tumors, cysts or endometriomas, *1 or more *peritoneal, mesenteric, or retroperitoneal primary or secondary tumors; largest tumor 5.1-10.0 cm diameter. (emphasis added by FTB)

Above is from the 2009 CPT Professional edition, page 218  (or page 216 if you're using 2008 CPT for a DOS in 2008).
So, you use code 49024 only ONCE.  


As for 47120 (x 3) ... wouldnt you use 47122? (This is *not *my strong suit but trisegmentectomy implies 3 segments to me ...)

Be sure to check CCI edits to ensure that these codes are not bundled (I have not done that).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Tessa on this one.....

Need to see the OP report.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 12, 2009)

In reviewing this again, based on your initial post I would not go with 47120.
It says segmented tumor removal, not segmentectomy.

As for the resection of the 10 individual tumors, I am only coming up with 47399.


----------



## NANASIA (Jan 12, 2009)

47399 as an adiditional code works fine. Thanks


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just curious......what will you be using 47399 in addition to?


----------



## NANASIA (Jan 12, 2009)

*Multiple Liver Resections and Tumors*

Unfortunately, I am not able to add the op report. This was not a trisegmentectomy or lobectomy which is totally different. Any other ideas???


----------

